# ATF Reveals The Number of Registered Machine Guns



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

And how many are off the books? I would venture to say more than registered.



> The total number on the books as of February 24, 2016 is just under a half million:
> ◾Pre 86 (transferables): 175,977
> ◾Sales Samples (pre May keepers): 17,020
> ◾Restricted 922(o) (posties): 297,667


ATF Reveals The Number of Registered Machine Guns - The Truth About Guns


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

My guess is there is five times the registered ones from what I have seen over the years, i don't mean any home conversions, mostly WW2 bring backs.
I have a few transferable ones in my safe.
I cannot believe what they are worth today, I paid $150.00 for my Thompson, today it is worth 15k.


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

You want a fun book about the ATF??? I just finished "Unintended Consequences." A work of fiction, it was largely a conformation of the views I already had about the federal government. A very interesting look at the various gun acts and machine gun regulation.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

Average price of a legal, transferable fully automatic is running $10-25K right now. I don't like bump guns, but there is a sort of solution if you want rapid fire from an AR platform.

Check out the triggers from tacconusa.com I plan to install one on my .300BO SBR when it comes out of NFA Prison)


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

SittingElf said:


> Average price of a legal, transferable fully automatic is running $10-25K right now. I don't like bump guns, but there is a sort of solution if you want rapid fire from an AR platform.
> 
> Check out the triggers from tacconusa.com I plan to install one on my .300BO SBR when it comes out of NFA Prison)


True about the price for select fire and full auto, but I think that there are many that have been passed down in families and plenty of AR's that have been modified.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

SittingElf said:


> Average price of a legal, transferable fully automatic is running $10-25K right now. I don't like bump guns, but there is a sort of solution if you want rapid fire from an AR platform.
> 
> Check out the triggers from tacconusa.com I plan to install one on my .300BO SBR when it comes out of NFA Prison)


You need to combine that with a slide fire stock cyclic rate is off the hook check out taccon + slidefire on you tube


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Looks like a nice thing to have on any AR15


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

And how many 3 pin Mak 90s are still floating around?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> And how many 3 pin Mak 90s are still floating around?


And FNFAL's with the sear cut.


----------



## Plumbum (Feb 1, 2016)

Question - are there any special requirments to owning a full auto wepaon in the US? You can own them over here but the requirments are just ridiculous so you are basically limited to the Swedish K (dont get me wrong its a cool gun and very fun to shoot but there are so many full auto weapons I would chose over it).


----------



## Grim Reality (Mar 19, 2014)

In the USA each state has it's own set of individual laws.

What's legal in one is not necessarily so in the next.

I may be wrong...but I THINK the majority do NOT allow citizens to own machine guns. Texas &, I think, Arizona,
Do allow their ownership...you can google that info.

It can get complicated. (What am I saying?! It IS complicated!)

Grim


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Plumbum said:


> Question - are there any special requirments to owning a full auto wepaon in the US? You can own them over here but the requirments are just ridiculous so you are basically limited to the Swedish K (dont get me wrong its a cool gun and very fun to shoot but there are so many full auto weapons I would chose over it).
> View attachment 15390


As far as the feds go, no criminal record, allowed in your state and $200.00 to the feds as a transfer tax.


----------



## Plumbum (Feb 1, 2016)

Thanks just curious, if I were to move the fam across the atlantic it is a factor to consider..........not that I feel I need one as im more a one shot = one hit kind of guy but its limitless fun shooting them (you can cry over the ammo bill later),:joyous:


----------

